# Felt Breed Singlespeed Cx?



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Anyone riding a Felt Breed singlespeed yet? MSRP spec's at $949 or so. Seems to have a little bit better blend of components than the Specialized Singlecross. Wish they were available as frame only. Info here: 

http://www.feltracing.com/09-catalog-international/cyclocross/cyclocross/09-breed.aspx


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## nubcake (Nov 19, 2008)

the breed is a pretty sweet bike. We have one at the shop and I almost bought it I liked it so much. Its a really solid build, the geometry is good, it looks awesome, bottle opener, etc...its just a solid bike. The only thing I didnt like was the shape of the bar but thats simply a personal thing.

Probably the coolest thing is behind the bottle opener it has a outline of the bottle opener with replace when drunk...done written on it except drunk is kinda crossed out


----------



## spastic (Nov 14, 2006)

*Nice ride*

I've had mine for two months now, raced it twice and logged all of my outdoor miles on it so far this year in New England. Only gripe is the stock gearing (36x16) - but good enough for a non-power course. Throw a 38 or 39t ring on there and you're golden. The new Tektro brakes are quite a surprise also, they spec'd it nicely.


----------



## Phat&SlowVelo (Nov 27, 2004)

*How bout some pics?*



spastic said:


> I've had mine for two months now, raced it twice and logged all of my outdoor miles on it so far this year in New England. Only gripe is the stock gearing (36x16) - but good enough for a non-power course. Throw a 38 or 39t ring on there and you're golden. The new Tektro brakes are quite a surprise also, they spec'd it nicely.


this particular bike has really got my interest up. I've long wanted a SS cross, something I could get off the rack, without going custom. Other than the San Jose, and the Tricross there's not much out there in terms of SS crossers.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I've got a San Jose and know guys riding the Singlecross. Both favor lots of tweaks to get them race worthy. I picked up my SJ F&F on eBay for $150, so didn't have the pain of losing the parts. The Felt ups the ante with a fairly decent set of components. I'd rather have the frame, but doesn't look too bad as is.


----------



## mofeen (Apr 1, 2009)

Bump please


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Also check out this guy by swobo.

https://www.swobo.com/catalog/product_info_b.php?cPath=201_1472










Not exactly a purebred racer, but wouldn't do too bad either, I think. The frame and fork, aside from disc mounts, sliders, and cable routing look uncannily like my 07 k2 cross bike, though...










sale on that frame geo in Taiwan, maybe?


----------

